# new admin codes for immunizations



## vhaysom (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard if any insurance companies that will be covering the new administration codes for childrens vaccines and vaccines with multiple components? Codes 90460 and 90461?


----------



## akinsley (Dec 21, 2010)

vhaysom said:


> Has anyone heard if any insurance companies that will be covering the new administration codes for childrens vaccines and vaccines with multiple components? Codes 90460 and 90461?


I have not heard yet on that. I am wanting to find out if CA regulations would allow RN's to be able to utilize these codes. Does anyone know if RN would qualify as "qualified healthcare professional" in CA?


----------

